# Watery discharge at 33 weeks?



## sailorgirl1

Hi guys, sorry to ask a TMI question but I don't know what to make of this? About 3 times in the last week I've had a more watery discharge, don't really feel it coming out.....It only leaves a v small patch in underwear. Is this normal or am I leaking amniotic fluid? Would you know if you were leaking fluid? Thanks xxxx


----------



## Vic31

I've had this for the past two weeks and I'm almost 35 weeks, think it's normal.


----------



## mummy2be2012

i have also had this but the last few mornings i have been waking up with an awful lot so worrying a bit now but dont want to seem silly going to midwife or hospital if it's just discharge xxx


----------



## 5-a-side

I called the MW last week about this. I've never had watery discharge like it before so it did worry me. I wore a pad incase and although it was damp it didnt seem like enough for waters leaking.
Last night I woke with a wet feeling between my legs and a wet bum cheek! Same thing again, I really am not sure what is going on so pad in knickers again and just checking. 

Its probably very normal but something some of us just dont what to do about it.
Always get checked out if needed, thats what MW are there for x


----------



## jessrabbit

I had this on Wednesday, called L&D and they got me in to check it wasnt waters and monitored baby. Was just discharge that looked like water, but very heavy, apparently common towards the end. However, if would still go and get it checked again as they told me I did they right thing coming in and your waters can leak slowly


----------



## babyhopes22

i get this... sometimes feels like iv wet myself its gross i wear pads daily now...its totally normal though so dont panic. you should be able to tell if its your waters by the smell, as rank as that sounds but your waters have a bleachy sort of smell to them.


----------



## mummy2be2012

midwife told me today that i need to wear a pad tonight and smell it in the morning as it could be urine, discharge- smells of nothing or amniotic fluid = sweet smelling xx


----------



## jeanniepresto

I am only 29 weeks and i also have this... went to dr yesterday n got him to check an he said all was fine same thing th nurse said when i called mon. lol better be safe then sorry call n ask ur dr. :)


----------



## honeybee2208

Ive had this from week 23. It worried me at first. I went to hospital to be checked. It wasnt my waters, was just very watery discharge. Some women can experience this. My advice to you is to have it checked if its worrying you. I felt relieved after id been checked. Im now 36 weeks and still get it most days and the midwife has assured me its fine  hope everything goes ok for you too


----------



## _jellybean_

I'd go get checked...any kind of change warrants a phone call I think. Always better to be safe. I'd bet everything is fine, but I'm a natural worrier, lol, and I find that it gives me peace of mind to get reassurance from my doctor.


----------



## StranjeGirl

Better to check with dr. to be safe, but I had watery discharge too. NOw it turned thick again. I have ph sticks so I test it. Amniotic fluid is around a 7 and discharge should be like 3.5 or around there. That is how I check mine!


----------

